
Most Americans Expect Life to Get Worse by 2050 - mooseburger
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/04/08/most-americans-expect-life-to-get-worse-by-2050
======
quaquaqua1
It is because all upwards mobility has been taken away from the median
citizen.

You don't own things anymore, you rent them. They are taken away from you when
you can't pay.

And if you own something, that too may be taken away from you or made worse by
some problem that is out of your control because the local
authority/corporation says "Sorry, nope!"

Humans desire freedom and collaboration. The current society is designed
around serfdom and forced decisions.

~~~
derrick_jensen
Maybe if you live in an urban environment, but there's a lot of America out
there where this is still the case

Can you elaborate on what you mean when you say "the local
authority/corporation says Sorry/nope!"?

~~~
quaquaqua1
I will provide some examples I can think of that are happening to me right now
and don't feel like edge cases.

"Hi, I would like to legally subdivide my house (so that I can rent out a
portion and be able to afford a very overpriced mortgage)."

"Sorry, nope! We don't like that idea. Local boss says no way."

"Hi, I would like to modify my car's appearance such that it looks different
from the original factory appearance."

"Sorry nope! You will confuse us and we will think you are breaking the law
even though you are not."

"Hi, I would like to operate an online business that could conceivably
facilitate foreign transactions and "bets" on certain outcomes."

"Ohhh wow no definitely not, that's really bad. We have jailed certain people
for less, but not Sheldon Adelson because he knows us."

